# laminated paint look?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i'm a big fan of this look, when it almost looks like someone laminated your car in plastic.
yes, it looks too synthetic maybe, but we all have preferences.

now, my question is: what product (LSP) would provide such an effect?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Synthetic sealnts give that glassy look you are after, FK 1000 or Fusso coat are two best ones I tried.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat is another.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Auto Finesse Tough Coat is another.


tried that, not really that look..


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

greymda, do you have any pictures of the look you are trying to achieve. I'd have also said FK1000, as it makes the car look a bit like plastic


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

You mean the sort of look that dealers put on their car before handover?

As in the car looks almost dripping wet like theres some kind of weird plastic on it? If im right, they're using Autosmart Stardust, a sort of bling bling spray


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No the unscrupulous ones another it in silicon.
The nicer ones use a decent coating. Stardust wouldn't bring the plastic look up. Their WAX does to an extent but not a cling filmy effect


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Try bfwd


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

something like this:



i found it to be the Zaino range, from the google images.
too bad i don't have them on local market


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

That looks glassy to me greymda. I think Blackfire WD sealant would be a good alternative mate


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

will google it now, cheers


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

In the thread below I used Blackfire sealant & Wax.

After Blackfire sealant the result looked glassy the same as your photo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372883


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

great look, but

1. blackfire not present on local market
2. found it abroad, but way over my budget 

thanks for pointing this product out, maybe someone will find this usefull


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

If you like the look, Menzerna powerlock is very similar with Blackfire but I don't know if that's available


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy is that BF GEP then Powelock over the top
Thanks
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Dave,

In the link is BF GEP>BF sealant & wax. I've compared the Blackfire sealant with Menz powerlock and they look the same imh


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Zaino Z2 (with ZFX) was all the rage a good few years ago for exactly this look - I think its just overlooked these days because it isn't the new kid on the block.

Take a look at this ancient thread for more info: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3436

(That focus in google image results does look photoshopped though)


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Wish i could get a shine like the focus, is it the holy grail.
Have i wasted money on wax and should have been trying different sealants.
Starting to get confusing and costly


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No it's not confusing. 
Sealants glazes nano coatings glassy hard shine
Waxes warm slightly out of focus effect shine.
If you really want a glass like shine then look at the glassplexin quality of GLARE not the most expensive out there but take a look as savvyfox will tell you they ISN'T set up that is for real
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372811


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm with you Allen on this one I like Glare polish as does Matt aka stangalang


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

That would be the finish greymda is after I do believe.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

AllenF said:


> No it's not confusing.
> Sealants glazes nano coatings glassy hard shine
> Waxes warm slightly out of focus effect shine.
> If you really want a glass like shine then look at the glassplexin quality of GLARE not the most expensive out there but take a look as savvyfox will tell you they ISN'T set up that is for real
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=372811


I thought sealants must be used on their own with no glazes etc underneath.
Thats why i went with waxes as ilike to use gloss enhancing glazes.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

AllenF said:


> That would be the finish greymda is after I do believe.


Maybe... but the picture he posted with the look he was after he said was zaino


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sealants glazes etc yes MUST go on fresh virgin paint or fully decontaminated coated etc preferably machined than IPA'd with silicon and filler free compounds and refined the same. Then apply costing leave to set them if you want apply a sacrificial layer of wax over the top of that.
Obviously something that creates a "bond" with the paint isn't going to work if it's hanging on wax or fillers but like using no nails to hang something on wallpaper the weakest link is going to fail first


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Zaino Z2 can give a look of a boiled sweet (best description i have) Little bit much for me, but i understand


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy_ said:


> Maybe... but the picture he posted with the look he was after he said was zaino


He also stated he couldn't get zaino.
I believe he is somewhere like Greece or the likes


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

FK1000P gives that look for about a month


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Zaino Z2 can give a* look of a boiled sweet *(best description i have) Little bit much for me, but i understand


exactly what i'm for))


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

AllenF said:


> He also stated he couldn't get zaino.
> I believe he is somewhere like Greece or the likes


i guess Greece would be better, i'm from Moldova )


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

NEARLY. Lol it's only a plane trip away.
I knew it wasnt in UK just couldn't remember where 
My apologies


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

greymda said:


> exactly what i'm for))





greymda said:


> i guess Greece would be better, i'm from Moldova )


Can you get zaino in your country? If not, also consider prima epic or even duragloss. they can be used to good effect also


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Can you get zaino in your country? If not, also consider prima epic or even duragloss. they can be used to good effect also


unfortunately in my country all i have is ABRO products.
will have to wait when a relative or friend will have a trip to EU or USA.

heart good of Duragloss before, will read into it. thanks!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

greymda said:


> unfortunately in my country all i have is ABRO products.
> will have to wait when a relative or friend will have a trip to EU or USA.
> 
> heart good of Duragloss before, will read into it. thanks!


Its only £12 to send a small parcel to you. If it helps i could put some smaller bottles together of each so you can do a few cars? Paypal say £30 and i can send at the very least Z2 and epic to you to play with?

Just a thought


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks for the offer. will think over it and PM you.
much appreciated the effort to help me out.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

found a thread on the internet, about Duragloss 111:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn't jump out as "plasticy" to me sorry


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Doesn't jump out as "plasticy" to me sorry


isn't it that "candy", "boiled sweets" look?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No the focus is the boiled sweet look that just looks waxed


----------



## tobat (Nov 23, 2015)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You need also final polish gives high reflective finish like Optimum Polish II and Supernatural Micro Prime .


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What's the durability like on the glare products?


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

I've yet to try it, but I bought some of this based on such positive feedback (also prefer the same glassy finish as the op)

http://www.carpro.uk.com/reflect-super-fine-polish-250ml/

Also take a look at http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369256 - some very glassy/dripping wet finishes there! mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Clancy said:


> What's the durability like on the glare products?


"technically" permanent. I don't see it myself, but its impossible to disprove as lets face it, after so long it needs a touch up anyway! What i can say is i did a 50/50 on my tool box when i was in my FIRST unit (solid black). When i moved from my 2nd to my 3rd unit half the tool box was covered in dust, the other half wasn't. So thats 2 years+

Looks "machined" and is slick as a mofo. But beading is average, if thats your thing


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Agree with Matt.
Don't know about savvyfoxes stuff I have yet to have the pleasure. But the other ukgkare stuff ( story behind it but not for here) is as Matt says.
Does give that super glassy hard reflection look which on the right paint colour on the right car is a head Turner. On the wrong colour ( mainly solids) it doesn't IMHO look as good nor do I like the look on glass fibre bodied stuff it really makes it look like plastic.
Don't dismiss it just based on price though. It exceeds some of the more expensive stuff out there


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

The look you described i had using werkstat acrylic which sadly is no longer available. However a product that achived the same look if not topped it was artdeshine artdejohnson(repel coat) a coat of blue lotion under it and:argie::argie: so quick and fuss free to apply..the beading and sheeting are insane too!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

To maximize the glass look, I'd have thought that having completely flat paint with no orange peel would help to get that look, or not?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

moonstone mo said:


> The look you described i had using werkstat acrylic which sadly is no longer available.


Whilst Werkstat is no longer available, you can get a very similar product in Carlack Acrylic (although I've never used it)


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

steelghost said:


> (although I've never used it)


Have used the Carlack NSC myself, and found it to be a very good cleaner.

There's a lot of positive reviews about it on the cyc website http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes-/prod_356.html


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> "technically" permanent. I don't see it myself, but its impossible to disprove as lets face it, after so long it needs a touch up anyway! What i can say is i did a 50/50 on my tool box when i was in my FIRST unit (solid black). When i moved from my 2nd to my 3rd unit half the tool box was covered in dust, the other half wasn't. So thats 2 years+
> 
> Looks "machined" and is slick as a mofo. But beading is average, if thats your thing


have to agree glare are great products.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Is this the look ?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

looks quite nice, must say


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Zaino is brilliant and perfect for what you are after


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

a relative of mine is now in the US and he's bought the Duragloss 111.
reviews a quite good on this and is compared to old-school Zaino Z2 (non-Pro), supposedly the look i'm after.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

greymda said:


> a relative of mine is now in the US and he's bought the Duragloss 111.
> reviews a quite good on this and is compared to old-school Zaino Z2 (non-Pro), supposedly the look i'm after.


Believe they're the same product.... or share many ingredients


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

heard the same


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't use them of course but the detailing guys at my gym appear to use what from a distance seems to leave this almost plastic look to every car they do and I am pretty sure its an autosmart spray product, plastic synthetic type look, looks good but cold if that makes sense.

I'll ask them what they use next week when home.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

66Rob said:


> I don't use them of course but the detailing guys at my gym appear to use what from a distance seems to leave this almost plastic look to every car they do and I am pretty sure its an autosmart spray product, plastic synthetic type look, looks good but cold if that makes sense.
> 
> I'll ask them what they use next week when home.


That'd be great buddy. Id bet its Stardust or the Quick detailer.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Generally a look I've always liked so interesting reading...

Duragloss 111 is a good shout. 105 is also not that different.

A few have said FK1000P, which I would agree with but I'd say FK2180 Gives a lot more of the plasticy/glassy look but just won't last as long as the 1000P. 

Cheers.


----------

